# georgia dogs have until 6 tonight



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

Irish setter, husky, puppies, please if you see a dog you want please call the shelter immediately and go there and e-mail the rescuer on the post

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/


----------

